# Arms won't grow. Dedicating a day to arms - Routine Advice.



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

So i've been adding some mass to my frame over the last year. Which has gone well.

Started on a 5x5 and now adopted a PPL routine. Obviously added a bit of arm work in at the ends of sessions with the 5x5 as it neglects them, and had some curls in on pull day.

However i've seen no growth at all in my biceps really, not compared to the best of my body. So i've decided to add in an arm day on my PPL split as I would really like some growth in them.

Just wanted some advice on a routine really and a rep ranges. Someone on here mentioned using the CT Fletcher routine in another thread, but all I can find is a youtube video?

So anyone got any decent arm workouts?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## &lt;Slim&gt; (Nov 26, 2013)

I find my arms grow like hell if I train em with opposite major muscle groups, so chest with biceps, back with triceps.. That way they get one major workout where you can train em from fresh and really hit em hard and one day where they just get stimulated..

I know a lot of people don't agree with this kinda split but it seems to build big arms for me - I was doing it for a while and stopped in the end because my arms were so far ahead of everything else. Sure this could have just been genetic but that's the way it seemed for me..


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Watch this


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Simspin said:


> Watch this


This sh*t makes mother fcuking perfect sense to me bro...bring it on.....its where its at motherfcuker....


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

That's CT Mother fcuking Fletcher for ya! :lol:



raptordog said:


> This sh*t makes mother fcuking perfect sense to me bro...bring it on.....its where its at motherfcuker....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I find add a few exercises at the end of a work out helps. Still doing arms within my routine and the adding some working after a leg or shoulder session


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Think this is the way to go. Hitting them a 3 times a week, twice after a session and dedicating a whole session to them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I just had a good arm session with @darren.1987

I really mist stop training with people 20 yrs younger than me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

There was an 30 day arm challenge thread on here from that vid


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How much do you deadlift?


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

shotgun said:


> There was an 30 day arm challenge thread on here from that vid


Anyone got a link to this thread? Cheers.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Mey said:


> How much do you deadlift?


Why is this relevant. 180kg is my 1RM.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> I just had a good arm session with @darren.1987
> 
> I really mist stop training with people 20 yrs younger than me :lol:


Ha was gonna mention you in here and just get you to train em for arms lol

onwards to Thurs - legs and shoulders 

but id say definitely train arms together that way your sorta training them twice per week minimum and do cables/ dumbells n freeweights so your never getting used to one thing.

I think my arms grew most when I used cables for triceps n biceps single arm keeping the tension on throughout the movement.

Same for using small cable bar too- 21s seemed to work pretty well toward end of the workouts.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

darren.1987 said:


> I think my arms grew most when I used cables for triceps n biceps single arm keeping the tension on throughout the movement.
> 
> Same for using small cable bar too- 21s seemed to work pretty well toward end of the workouts.


This is why I use cables a lot probably in most of my workouts, just love the burn of that full on tension. When I train shoulders using cables is the only way I feel I've trained them proper and on arms I like to do rope hammer curls best


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I didnt think it was possible for mine to grow until I tryed ct fletcher way and now I'm finally seeing slow and steady growth it can be hard to keep up with it as sometimes after a hardcore session the last thing u want to do is start on arms but I sometimes return to the gym at night and hit them


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> I didnt think it was possible for mine to grow until I tryed ct fletcher way and now I'm finally seeing slow and steady growth it can be hard to keep up with it as sometimes after a hardcore session the last thing u want to do is start on arms but I sometimes return to the gym at night and hit them


What kind of routine do you do on them? Same each time or switch it up?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> What kind of routine do you do on them? Same each time or switch it up?


What I'm doing ATM mate as I have spare time is say for instance I train chest I will be working tric anyhow so I'll return at night and do byceps and if I did back return at night and do triceps but when I start going once a day again at the end off every session I'll for sure just throw 3-4 sets in off each for bies and tric on the cables

I have just checked mesured them again tonight and they have grown even more I am on cycle ATM though reason for training twice a day etc


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

And sorry didn't answer ure quistions there I pretty much do the same go heavy on biceps with curls etc and a bit lighter on triceps

Will do like curls 21s hammer curls and for tric like over head rope extension pull downs with rope and dumbells behind head I occasionally mix things up


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Watch this


Hahahaha ledge


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Genetics make arms impossible to grow for some people unfortunately. For me, I start light 15-20 reps and pyramid until I can't do a weight for more than six reps. Try to keep workouts short for arms and throw in a super set or a drop set if you can.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l also add its triceps that make your arms big..


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Milky said:


> Can l also add its triceps that make your arms big..







As Milky says, Triceps make the arms really. Look at this vid and try the exercise at 5:00, really help builds the tricep near the elbow giving the arm a fuller look. He also mentions something about stretching muscle fascia with this exercise but I don't know if he's just talking bollocks there to fill a void :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Lift big end thread


----------



## Howey1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I posted a smilar thread recently. I can recommend adding chinups to your routine. Curls seemed to have gone stale, but since adding chin-ups, biceps seemed to have 'woken up'.

Try 3 - 4 sets of 12 reps at end of bicep workout.

Remember, slow and close grip.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im gonna start every session with one bicep exercise and one chest exercise for a month to see what its like


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

That mite b hard old Milks ? :lol:



Milky said:


> I just had a good arm session with @darren.1987
> 
> I really mist stop training with people 20 yrs younger than me :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Simspin said:


> That mite b hard old Milks ? :lol:


Harsh but unfortunately true :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol I'm getting that way too

every time I go to gym these

days people look younger and younger!



Milky said:


> Harsh but unfortunately true :lol:


----------

